# Your exception to the rules



## kaleb0 (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought of an interesting question I might present to people in this thread - what types of things are, for you, an exception to your frugal principals. What do you actually not mind spending a good buck on. Aside from money-producing assets such as real-estate, stocks, etc. Is there anything that you tend to be less 'frugal' about?

For me, although I am very reluctant to 'blow money away' on anything not needed, and my stinginess is infamous at the office (my co-workers often describe me as a man with short arms and deep pockets), I will spend money like a rock-star when I travel. More than acquiring material _things_, I prefer to acquire life-long memories in exotic places, that to me, are priceless.

One of my biggest motivations for saving money and creating a strong portfolio of income is to have the freedom to travel more.

So, what about other people here, is there a particular type of thing that gets an exception to your rules of frugality?


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Food. While I'll aim for the cheapest available for many food items, I'll spend a lot on great meat, cheese and beer. In the grand scale of things, an extra $20-$30 a week to really enjoy all of my meals is worth it. 

That and I'm saving my money so I can get a nice barbeque, some good steaks and a cooler full of beer. Every day. Why wait?


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Today, everything.

During our accumulation phase we were quite frugal. Toward the end, we got lucky. Now that we are retired we have more assets than we ever thought possible. Our needs (and wants) are covered by spending about 2.75% of our portfolio. Life is unfolding as it should.

Before the luck factor we always factored 'value vs. cost'. We might pay more for an item (ie. furniture) that we thought would last vs. the cheapest. Probably the one splurge we had was food. 'Cat food' is for those who don't plan their retirement. We were cheap with most things but we liked better quality meat cuts, produce etc.

The flowers are there, you have to stop and smell at least some of them.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

LBCfan said:


> *'Cat food' is for those who don't plan their retirement*. We were cheap with most things but we liked better quality meat cuts, produce etc.


..and what's wrong with cat food? My cat likes it. 

So far, I haven't had to resort to eating it yet. 
Did I plan for my retirement..yes..but a nasty and expensive road bump 
in the road of life got in the way..divorce.
Divorce lawyers are legal crooks that milk you for all you are worth. 
Then on top of all that, the company that I worked for 25 years decided
to declare bankruptcy and screwed all of the pensioners.

So we can't just say in a blanket statement that cat food is for those
that didn't plan their retirement. Sometimes you can't forsee all the
hardships ahead.

I'm happy for those that are more luckier in life, win huge lotteries or have a substantial retirement nest egg to spend on travel and other material things.

One of my hobbies is music, I collect guitars, (well at least I did
until last year), and I still enjoy playing them. Cheap wine and music
and song and it makes life bearable.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Carverman, as you're a guitar collector, you might be interested in my 21-year-old granddaughter's personal collection of guitars - and one mandolin. She made them all herself; she's just completed an apprenticeship as a luthier (a guitar builder, as I'm sure you know).

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0761145118_626445117_20678879_978909150_n.jpg

You'll have to forgive me, The Royal Mail, for being off topic - but I'm making an exception to the rules so I thought I could get away with it!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Karen - Wow, I don't know much about guitars but I find it amazing that your grand daughter made those. I can tell you're so proud! So feel free to hijack the thread a bit =)

Back to the original thread... I have found that when it comes to my kids and the long term future, that's where I will not scrimp on. Particularily their childcare (our nanny), and their education (they are in private school) Even when both my spouse and I were laid off/not working, these were the only two things we considered almost sacred. We did cheap out on food, and I found that the quality of the food may have gone down, so now I have decided that I will no longer buy junk because it's cheaper. Before I wouldn't buy it unless it was on sale, and if there was no produce on sale, I would get junkier things. 

My other exceptions, are experiences, like vacations and activities that are not something we can do all the time. I will spend whatever it takes if it's something that I won't get to try again, whether its a show, or a restaurant when on vacation.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Since I have Plugging Along's Permission, I'll add a couple more photos. The first one is the back of an art guitar she's just finishing up, and the second is the back of the mandolin that's in the forefront of the photo in my post above.

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...14849980118_626445117_20638847_72854993_n.jpg

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...0795361920118_626445117_20463483_936949_s.jpg

And now, I'd better get back on topic or I'll be in deep trouble with TRM. As I've explained in other posts, I've found myself in a better financial position than I expected to be in my retirement so, while I'm far from wealthy, I'm very comfortable and don't really have the need to keep saving money. But I can't travel much because of health problems, and I have everything I could possibly want, so my one extravagence is spending money helping out my daughters and, more recently, my grandchildren. For example, I paid for my granddaughter's luthier course when she decided that's what she wanted to do and they couldn't possibly afford it (it cost $38,000 for a ten-month course!). That was my biggest contribution and will undoubtedly remain so, but as you can see from my earlier post, it's been a good investment. She followed up the course with two apprenticeships. The first was a six-month informal one with a world-renowned guitar builder in New York who specializes in building electric guitars. They were unable to get her an American work visa that would have allowed her to stay on longer in New York, so she returned home to Vancouver. Then she talked her way into an apprenticeship with another very well-known luthier here who builds acoustic guitars, so she's had good experience with both types of instruments. She's been fortunate enough to have worked under two of the top luthiers in North American, and she's in her glory. And best of all, she's just as nice as she is talented!

I've been able to contribute in smaller ways to all the grandchildren; paid for many airfares so they could attend various events - my grandson's airfare to New Orleans for a high school band triip, airfares and spending money for trips to Ireland for Irish Dance world championships on several occasions, donated spending money for another granddaughter who wanted to accompany her cousin, the dancer, on one of her trips to Ireland. It has really enriched my life to be able to be able to do things like this for them, and especially when they are so appreciative. One day during the summer, one of them phoned to see if I was going to be home so she could drop in for a visit. I was delighted, of course, but even more so when all five of my grandchildren arrived together, accompanied by pizza and a big bouquet of flowers, and stayed all afternoon. They said they just wanted to let me know how much they appreciate everything I do for them. It would be impossible for them to have done anything that would have made me happier!

I certainly didn't go without when I was younger; anything I needed I bought, and I didn't deny myself an occasional treat. But after my divorce at age 40, I was always conscious that I was going to have to be responsible for my own retirement so I was pretty cautious about spending money. So, after a lifetime of watching my money very carefully, making sure I put the maximum allowable amount in my RRSP every year, and just generally being a little obsessive about saving, I've learned to change my ways - to make exceptions to my old rules - and I'm enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Soils4Peace (Mar 14, 2010)

Quality food, footwear, clothing for bad weather.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We spend on experiences. That includes travel. Especially flying something better than economy (Club class on air transat for example). And gourmet meals as an occasional treat to eating in. We are in an apartment in Paris which costs much more than a hotel but enables us to prepare meals when we want to. But we take the Metro to see the sights because it is faster and cheaper (1.25 E for a ticket for ten).

When we leave Paris next week, it will be in a Ford Focus 5-speed diesel station wagon from Hertz. Heading for another apartment in Nice on the 29th.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Travel is also our exception. Our dinning and entertainment budget is probably at least half as much as most of our acquaintances but we also spent a great deal more time abroad. For me, a worthwhile tradeoff.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

Tools. I'm a DIY'er and if I make sure I buy something that isn't going to break on me halfway through a job or is going to make the job harder than it needs to be. Then I'll often go one step further.

And boots (Western, hiking or work boots). Life is too short to wear uncomfortable boots and you get what you pay for, especially long term. 

Knives. I like to cook and good knives make a difference. Thinking about a knife skills class in the future. 

Stuff I will look at and enjoy every day. Along with the cooking there are a lot of dishes. When the counters had to be replaced splurging on an oversized cast iron undermount sink and high end faucet was a tough call, but in retrospect it makes my life easier, I love using it and no regrets.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm going to echo what others have said. My splurge list includes:

- food (usually nice ingredients for home cooking, but occasional meals out)
- beer/wine
- coffee (nice coffee for home use--hardly ever do I buy coffee out, if I do it is usually McDonald's servicable drip coffee)


I probably spent a bit more on my car than I had to, but it was still a very reasonable amount for a vehicle (under $25k) that I will keep for quite a while.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

I spend a large amount on magazines. A few years ago I think I counted 14 subscriptions. I am likely up by 3 or 4 since then. This is really part of the rural living thing, as the closest real library is > 100km away.

I don't mind spending big on once a lifetime capital goods. I bought a very nice pool table 20 years ago. We just got it set up here finally at the new location after being out of service quite a while. New rubber and cloth, so good for another 20 years. Another would be our collection of bicycles and tricycles.

I like tools. I usually don't buy new, but I have a fairly well equipped shop. My hand plane count is getting up towards 20. The flip side of this is I do virtually all work on the house. Would average $10K work a year if I were out sourcing it, so I shouldn't begrudge spending a few thousand a year on the tooling.

A future purchase my wife and I are investigating is a cruising sailboat. This will be the most anti-frugal thing I have ever done. The annual expense forever will be in 5 figures - like having a second vehicle, only worse. Blame this one on the cancer.

hboy43


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe Later said:


> Tools. I'm a DIY'er and if I make sure I buy something that isn't going to break on me halfway through a job or is going to make the job harder than it needs to be. Then I'll often go one step further.
> .


I agree with tools as well.
it makes a better end product quicker and with less mistakes.
Plus they last longer and their resale value is higher.

I have no problem paying top dollar for top of the line tools.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Sadly, we don't spend much at all. We both work so we have a nanny for our two-year old. We might go out for a nice dinner three times a year. Home cooking is always cheaper and tastier. We don't drink or smoke.

Our biggest splurge right now is gas--spending weekends attending open houses across the city.

I used to golf ~20-30 rounds a year, but this was before the little guy came along. I'd rather spend time at home now. I would like it when he gets older so I can take him on the links.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

atrp2biz said:


> I'd rather spend time at home now.


I think this is the secret to being frugal without ever feeling like you're being frugal: if you aren't interested in things that cost money to have or experience, you won't spend much money. If you culivate your interest in things that are free or low cost, you won't need to spend money to be happy.

I don't consider myself frugal, but we have a lot of behaviours that some would consider frugal or even stingy. We go out to the movies maybe once every three years, go out to a restaurant once or twice a month, don't have a TV or cable. But that's because we're not really interested in movies, we both love to cook our own food, and we have no time for TV because our lives are too full for us to fit it in.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Karen said:


> Carverman, as you're a guitar collector, you might be interested in my 21-year-old granddaughter's personal collection of guitars - and one mandolin. She made them all herself; she's just completed an apprenticeship as a luthier (a guitar builder, as I'm sure you know).


Your granddaughter does nice work, Karen. I'm an amateur luthier myself, having
repaired several guitars over the decades including my own, some that I bought
on e-Bay and they were in rough shape before I improved them.
I also have made 3 of my own special Gibson style Les Paul guitars. 

These are semi-acoustic (or semi-solid) if you want to call them
that. I have posted pics of them on the Gibson-Epiphone guitar forum, where
I also go by the online id of "carverman". I don't want to start posting
pics of them here, as this is not the correct forum for them, but I can
describe them to you as I am a woodworker/carver..etc and general
all around handyman. Apologies to other forum readers that might find
this post boring. 

I have a 3 Epiphones, jazz guitars, and a flattop 6 string, as well as a classic
nylon 6 string + my first handmade Les Paul guitar, made 3 years ago from a blueprint.
I'm very pleased with this one, as it is flamed maple top/back with
walnut neck. Did everything myself, fretwork including the mother of pearl inlays
and installing the electrics. I call it it "The Legacy" in honour of Les Paul,
who passed away last year.

A few months later I made an thicker more acoustic Les Paul type with more
complex electrics. This one is "one a kind", something you can't buy for any
money anywhere. It cost me about $1000 in parts and materials, and I built
it before the pension fiasco became apparent....something I ca't afford
to do now.

Last year, I made another one, called the "Blues Master", which is very
unique another a semi-acoustic Les Paul type ..which is a lot more woodwork 
and hours and hours of handcrafting than to do a solid body guitar. 


Finally, I made a 6 string cigar box guitar on a challenge, and it's well..
not bad for a cigar box guitar. This winter I'm making a "Flying V" 
ukelele and a one more out of spanish cedar that I have saved.

I'm sure your granddaughter, being a guitar player/collector would be
interested in seeing some of my guitars.

PM me and I will send you my email address, so I can attach some pics of my
carving (birds/fish/etc) and my guitars and send them to you. 



> You'll have to forgive me, The Royal Mail, for being off topic - but I'm making an exception to the rules so I thought I could get away with it!


Well this is the frugality section of CMF, so I guess we are a bit off topic..
BUT..the O/P was asking for samples from of "reverse frugality"..or spending
on things that we like to do as hobbies etc, so I guess...
if I get shot down...I get shot down for my reply post.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll do that Carverman.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Material goods that will make me happy on a regular basis, so while I may go for a more expensive alternative you know it's going to be enduring in nature and of quality. Mind you my alternatives are all still low-cost eg. car rims $1,200, Guess purses $70-$120, art (max $120 for a painting). 

Experiences/getaways that while on a budget, are on a looser budget. 

Occasional nice meal out with the boyfriend on special occasions. 

This is balanced by cooking most of my own meals, decreasing costly night outs, packing lunches, and being cost-conscious. Presently, I am focusing on eating my way through my cupboards and freezer to get rid of excess food.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

I go away about 3-4 times a year to a warmer climate.... Usually find a decent deal and travel with friends...all total though i think a family of 4 going to disney would spend more on their one trip then i do on all of mine combined..there's good deals out there if your not too picky


----------



## Fiona12 (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone can help, im trying to post but i can't


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm enjoying reading this discussion, but I can't really think of anything that I splurge on.

Beer - I find that I get used to whatever brand I drink the most, so may as well buy the cheap stuff
Electronics - whatever the latest most expensive gadgets are today will be mid-grade next year so you may as well wait till they come down in price and save a lot of money
Clothes - I've learned to stay away from the really cheap clothes, but the mid-range stuff is fine, after that you're just paying for the label
Food - I'm not a good cook so whether I buy expensive groceries or cheap ones it makes no difference, everything I make turns out tasting like crap. As for restaurants, I enjoy cheaper ones just as much as anything more expensive.
Travel - haven't done any yet (other than a few road trips) so can't comment


----------



## R.O.V. (May 16, 2010)

I always wanted a cool, fully-loaded 4 x4 truck with a leather interior for years...I finally made this a reality this summer when I came into some money from the sale of my small business. I bought a 2008 black and chrome GMC Sierra quad cab for 30K...its awesome and such a joy to ride in after 10 years in Dodge Caravans...worth every penny


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I got a 09 silverado,no leather but fully loaded,they are nice!
My exception are clothes,ill buy a few really good pair of jeans every yr(100 bucks and up)worth it imo,and shoes,ill get a pair just about every yr,bit of a clothes whore.

Golf,buddys and i hit the links about 2 or 3 times a month,if its on a saturday i throw caution to the wind,carts,the beer girl rounds,ect...sometimes it adds up quick but you got to do that stuff...and dating lol.....im single and dating,that can get expensive,those are my biggies right now.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess I splurge on movies. I usually go once a week, and often opt for the bigger better theater (with 3D if applicable). It adds up to about $50-75 a month, which includes the occasional concession purchase (less than half the time). I also buy about 10 or so Blu-rays and DVDs a year.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I travel quite a bit for business and personal and I always stay at hotels with nice down pillows and duvets .I just can't sleep in a normal bed that you get in 3 star hotels ,my reasons are 50% out of necessity and 50% because I am spoiled .I have done 4 day trips to europe and I need to get a good night sleep or im miserable the entire time.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow Carver - and here I thought your name referred to "wave carving" - I thought you liked surfing. My favorite Uncle carved decoy ducks - he spent hours cutting every feather into those works of art. I think it is a very admirable skill to be able to work wood. 

Of course, my exception to the frugal rule, is when it comes to children and animals. If it benefits them in some way I can spare a few more dollars.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Kim, Carverman did send me some photos of both his guitars and some of his carvings, and he understates his skill. His bird carvings take your breath away; they are absolutely exquisite. He has one of a blue jay that looks as if it might fly away before you're finished looking at it!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

carverman i was going to ask you if you'd like to share photos of your work on the forum but i didn't because it seemed that you'd rather not.

however, i did think that the unseen items are probably amazing.

so i'm wondering if you'd care to put up a few photos. Perhaps not in this thread, where they will disappear as the thread becomes dated. Perhaps in the coffee lounge thread ? Perhaps have something like carve mondays ? i always think special items to start a financial week are great first thing monday mornings.

hand carvings are valuable now, because gifted artisans are rare. It's quite possible that yours could be sold, not just through ebay but in galleries & craft shops.

please show us Blue Jay at least, carverman. It's not like you to be so shy


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Put them on etsy! I wish I had a talent like that. That's pretty great. I always thought your handle stood for condescending, arrogant, rude, vitriolic, exasperating & etc. Glad we cleared that up!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

For me, it's Gasoline.

I know its expensive (even moreso for me, because I have no choice but to put premium fuel in my car) but sometimes I just take the long way home.

Sometimes I just go on a drive for no reason.

This probably goes with being male and 21 years old... but sometimes it just feels good to open her up, y'know?


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I'm surprised so many have said food. I'm going to have to be one of them as well. I always find something to splurg on at the grocery store. Meat, cheese, spices.. but then my wallet regrets it.
I long for the day that I can grocery shop and buy absolutely everything I desire without having to worry about how much it costs.

My "rule" as it were, is that I will buy the best of anything that I intend to own "forever" Forever in this sense meaning for as long as it will function. Good shoes and boots, speakers, kitchen stuff (knives, boards, bowls, utensils) I've gone through 4 knives/sets in the last 6 years. Finally buying a single amazing chef's knife for $150. I should have done it 6 years ago and saved the trouble. 
My rule works in opposite as well. If it's something relatively disposable; car, electronics, computers, phones, furniture etc. I will generally cheap out as much as humanly possible.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

For me it's lotto tickets. I know the math. But....those hospital home lotteries are just too much fun. I appease myself by saying the money's going to a good cause -- and it is -- but I know I could donate more if I chose to do so directly. 

I think I've bought 5+ annually for the past ten yrs. I've won two watches. Neither that I really liked.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

A girl I went to high school with won a million dollar home through one of the hospital lotteries. I think she took the cash... not bad at 18 years old.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Dmoney said:


> A girl I went to high school with won a million dollar home through one of the hospital lotteries. I think she took the cash... not bad at 18 years old.


As "Mr T" (that character on TV with a mohawk hair cut, and lots of gold necklaces hanging around his neck ) would tell you..

"Fool! Ya shoulda pursooed-wooded her and married her!" 
Finding a "MONEY GAL" at 18 is a rare occurance indeed!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Charlie said:


> I think I've bought 5+ annually for the past ten yrs. *I've won two watches. Neither that I really liked*.


If they are real gold..just send them to my web address.... 
"CARVER_WANTS_TO_TAKE_YOUR_WATCHES_OFF_YOU_FOR_FREE.CON"


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> For me, it's Gasoline.
> 
> I know its expensive (even moreso for me, because I have no choice but to put premium fuel in my car) but sometimes I just take the long way home.
> 
> ...


Ya gotta stay away from that auto-erotism thinking if you know what I mean.

Why not get a Harley, if you got some extra cash?
You still use (some) premium fuel in these babies, and you can 
"open her up" and feel the sun and wind in your face and all nature around
you..it's like "top down weather" in the utmost sense..and the biker
babes will be attracted to you. 

Reverse frugality in the with the self gratification twist..maybe?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

1. Food. Except I don't think I'm really being "frugal," _per se_ - the proportion of my household spending on food still doesn't approach what my grandparents likely spent. Food has gotten REALLY cheap over the last century and I think we pay a different price for cheap food. 

2. Clothing. I don't think I necessarily spend more than other working professional women (in fact I suspect I spend a lot less, even than the average) - but it is an area of life where I can't be as frugal as I would otherwise be.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

carverman said:


> Ya gotta stay away from that auto-erotism thinking if you know what I mean.
> 
> Why not get a Harley, if you got some extra cash?
> You still use (some) premium fuel in these babies, and you can
> ...


Glad somebody picked up on what I said 

I'm not a bike guy, and for one reason only. That reason is that I would kill myself, hands down. You can't ride a bike in the city. If you do, you're asking for a death wish.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

1) Wine 

2) Whisky 

(still somewhat frugal - usually pick them up in States or at the duty free shops )


MB


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> Glad somebody picked up on what I said
> 
> I'm not a bike guy, and for one reason only. That reason is that I would kill myself, hands down. You can't ride a bike in the city. If you do, you're asking for a death wish.


Well I see your point. I was a motorcycle rider until about 5 years ago..
while I did ride within the city on ocassion, (never at night), 
I definitely preferred the safer environment of the open road. 

Riding a motorcycle is not necessary a death wish, 
(although I crashed once around a curve going too fast),
but with no metal cage or air bags around you for protection, 
you definitely have to keep your senses about you at all times.

Too many brain dead/cell phone idiot drivers out there, 
as well as deer and other critters on the roads.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> 1. Food. Food has gotten REALLY cheap over
> the last century and I think we pay a different price for cheap food.


Well Kraft Dinner has gone up a lot in price in the last few years. 
That has to be an absolute profit making scheme if I ever saw one
for Kraft.

Now..What about $120 bottles of wine to go with the KD? 



> 2. Clothing. I don't think I necessarily spend more than other working professional women ... but it is an area of life where I can't be as frugal
> as I would otherwise be.



Frugality and clothes for women are a misnomer. 
You need to spend more on fashionable clothes and 
maybe the latest designer labels too. Dress to Impress, I say. 
and perhaps, an expensive pair of sunglasses to compliment
your wardrobe too?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

carverman said:


> Too many brain dead/cell phone idiot drivers out there,
> as well as deer and other critters on the roads.


This is why I'm not interested in a motorcycle. I have too many people almost hit me in a car, which is much more visible. When it comes to things that could easily kill me, I'm pretty risk averse.


----------



## Pigzfly (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheese. The joke is that I'm not allowed in the cheese shop unsupervised. 
Alcohol - This is more of a quantity over quality issue for us. (No alcoholism worries here, mostly it's a problem of being very generous with guests.)
Giving Money Away - Another of my specialties. Generous gifts, charity, spending money in small stores because I know people instead of getting better deals elsewhere, gifts in situations where they are not required... yah.


----------



## petulantfem (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, we haven't got the money for this, but if we had it ... lasik eye surgery for sure.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

petulantfem said:


> Well, we haven't got the money for this, but if we had it ... lasik eye surgery for sure.


Well worth it - I wish I had done it 10 years earlier.

I think the savings from contacts/glasses helps reduce or even eliminate the cost of the surgery.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

carverman said:


> Too many brain dead/cell phone idiot drivers out there,
> as well as deer and other critters on the roads.


Yes, and combine it with speeding, tailgaiting, squeezing in between cars morons on their bikes have improved supply of perfectly fine kidney donors.


----------



## petulantfem (Dec 13, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> Well worth it - I wish I had done it 10 years earlier.
> 
> I think the savings from contacts/glasses helps reduce or even eliminate the cost of the surgery.


That is probably true, but I would still have to have the money upfront. As it is, I haven't had my prescription updated in a million years, so that has kept costs relatively low haha.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

petulantfem said:


> Well, we haven't got the money for this, but if we had it ... lasik eye surgery for sure.


For somebody who replaces their glasses every two years, the surgery saves a lot of money. My uncle had it done and is happy enough just to be able to see again. I see this as a financial and emotional investment.

I don't skimp on coffee. I always go out for it, but always take a mug. It's not about saving 60 cents. It's about not wasting 600 cups a year


----------



## Oilers82 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm my list is long:

Food: always a worthwhile experience to have a great meal! I'm the guy friends would call up if they feel like going out for a nice meal cuz they know I"m usually in the mood for it.

Trips: Never spare expenses when I travel, you only live once! I eat well on trips and party hard. The only thing I do save on is airfare since I always fly coach, I'm cool with that. I probably travel 2-3 bigger trips a year and like 5-10 weekend getaway type trips.

Clothes: 2 things that must be high quality are suits and shoes. Wearing a nice suit that fits perfectly is so worth it, and investing in nice designer shoes is too. Jeans I also prefer the designers, as the fit tends to be a lot better and makes your denim more suitable to be dressed up for weekends out. My next splurge is a nice, classic trenchcoat, probably Burberry.

Entertainment: be it golf, movies, parties, wedding gifts, I'm always up for a good time and I never really conserve money for these types of things.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

jcgd said:


> I always go out for it, but always take a mug. It's not about saving 60 cents. It's about not wasting 600 cups a year


Very good!

I do the same thing with plastic grocery bags. I need them for my garbage cans and pet deposits as well as other uses. But I don't want MORE than I actually need, so I often bring a bunch with me to the store when I see I have too many in inventory. I keep doing this, even if new bags cost nothing, until I get my supplies down to nearly nothing.


----------



## crazed (Oct 22, 2012)

kaleb0 said:


> I will spend money like a rock-star when I travel. More than acquiring material _things_, I prefer to acquire life-long memories in exotic places, that to me, are priceless.


I'm basically the same, except for me traveling is going on long canoe or hunting trips up north. The trips themselves aren't that expensive but all the gear involved is. However I choose to invest in quality gear because it's less weight to carry, which aggravates my back less and allows me to enjoy the trip more. I no longer have to lug 80lbs of gear on my back while hiking into the woods, it's now around 25lbs, but that came at a large cost. My down sleeping bag was $300 on it's own :S


----------



## timelessfinance (Aug 24, 2012)

Homerhomer said:


> Yes, and combine it with speeding, tailgaiting, squeezing in between cars morons on their bikes have improved supply of perfectly fine kidney donors.


An EMT friend of mine has verified the old adage: "A motorcyclist's helmet is the difference between an open and closed casket."


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

Food. I prefer the taste and quality of free range grass fed meat and local in season organic produce. I find it hard to eat grocery store equivalents.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Definitely spending on our son for us. Gladly he seems out of the woods for the most part now for his social development. He's able to make friends. He's still in school half days but he's now in Senior kindergarten at a french immersion school. 

So basically he's in two dance classes and this year he started Taekwondo at the end of the street and swimming on Sundays and Piano. Crap that's a lot. 

The latest class added was the Taekwondo and that was pretty reasonable, $785 for the full year including the gi (little white suit) but he can go any night of the week for 2 hours.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Good quality tools, when the need for the tool arises and is expected to recur. Not Lee Valley, more like Sears Craftsman. 

Yes, and good outerwear and footwear. It can last. Winter hiking boots, now 17 year old, restitched twice, new soles once, reglued many times.

Gortex rain coat 16 years ago $325. Not quite rain tight any more, but the same outer layer winter coat I have been wearing when I hiking and have also worn it as my general witner outer layer for over 13 years.

So I was not afraid the money would not be well spent when I plunked down $300 last fall again at MEC for another rain coat.


----------

